# "BACON" Why not !



## jno51 (Feb 20, 2012)

Lets give it a try, First timer

10 lb slab,
	

		
			
		

		
	








Salted with mortons tender quick


----------



## jno51 (Feb 20, 2012)

Next we mixed 1cup dark brown sugar, and added one bottle of grandmas molasses. Put just enogh water in to cover the bacon then add the brown sugar and molasses. Over the next 24 hours add 2 more cups of mortons tendar quick. Stir a couple times a day for the next three days.
	

		
			
		

		
	







oh I forgot the apple juice. Add one bottle as well

After the three days pull it out and dry off well and put back in the frig for a couple hrs and get the oh smoker ready.


----------



## jno51 (Feb 20, 2012)

After a 6 hr smoke at 160 with Maple and Cherry.


----------



## jno51 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ready for the skillet and a good breakfest. Sure was good men.


----------



## jno51 (Feb 20, 2012)

Fellas I give up on this Q-VIEW Business.


----------



## shoneyboy (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 20, 2012)

Your bacon looks very good, but I'm not sure I understand what you did for the cure. Did you dry cure it for a while then wet cure it? If so how can you be sure that the amount of cure is correct? I'm not criticizing you I'm just trying to understand your process. Most folks either do one or the other.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 20, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


> Your bacon looks very good, but I'm not sure I understand what you did for the cure. Did you dry cure it for a while then wet cure it? If so how can you be sure that the amount of cure is correct? I'm not criticizing you I'm just trying to understand your process. Most folks either do one or the other.




I'm wondering the same thing.


----------



## luv2q (Feb 20, 2012)

Please add me to that list, as well.


----------



## jno51 (Feb 20, 2012)

Al,  I'll take all the help I can get here Oh buddy! We thought wet ? Wet for three days actually four by the time I got it in the smoker. The recipe came from an old German Family here In Muenster Texas, who has a large scale processing plant.   We just went by the directions given us on this one when we baught the meat. We used a total of 5 cups of the mortons tender quick on this 10lb slab. And cunstructive criticism is welcome here. If we can't take the heat and LEARN something, we need to get out of the fire, AMEN.


----------

